# Tartar sauce



## otuatail (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi I thought I would make James Martins Tarter sauce. I have watched him on TV. How difficult could it be. This is the recipe (using the tarter sauce section)

BBC Food - Recipes - Haddock goujons, chips and tartare sauce

I have done this but all I get is a guey mess. Not the thick creamy one I would buy in a shop. In desperation I got a hand held blender to it all. This reduced the capers and gherkins down. Should I add some or all of the egg white and blend it in as well or add mayonase or even both?

It would be nice to make my own.


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 28, 2016)

otuatail said:


> Hi I thought I would make James Martins Tarter sauce. I have watched him on TV. How difficult could it be. This is the recipe (using the tarter sauce section)
> 
> BBC Food - Recipes - Haddock goujons, chips and tartare sauce
> 
> ...


Did you add the oil too quickly? it can cause the mixture to curdle if you add it at more than a dribble.


----------



## otuatail (Apr 28, 2016)

Maybe I should have whisked it at the same time as slowly adding the oil. Would using the white of the egg work with what I have got?


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 28, 2016)

I use mayonnaise to make tartar sauce.


----------



## otuatail (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks. I heated it up with some corn flour and added mayonnaise. Looks OK and tastes OK.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 28, 2016)

Roll_Bones said:


> I use mayonnaise to make tartar sauce.



Me too. Easy peasy.


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 28, 2016)

otuatail said:


> Maybe I should have whisked it at the same time as slowly adding the oil. Would using the white of the egg work with what I have got?


 
No.  You can use the same mixture you already have but will need to start over with the egg yolks and vinegar.  Follow #6 directions exactly.  VERY slowly add the oil mixture into the egg yolks and vinegar.  I usually use the blender or food processor to make mayo/aioli emulsions, which is what you are trying to do, and drip the oil in very slowly.  Some food processors even have tubes that have a drip hole in them for just that purpose.  

BTW, I normally use prepared mayo for my tarter sauce too like the others.


----------



## otuatail (May 1, 2016)

Ok thanks will try that medtran49 next time. I've added the coments to the recipie. The problem with James martins recopies are some do not work out as they should. For example: For perfect mash potatoes equal quantity's of potatoes double cream and butter. That means

1kg Spuds
1kg Buter
1Kg Double cream

This would make a soup. Far too much butter and cream.


----------



## Kayelle (May 1, 2016)

otuatail said:


> Ok thanks will try that medtran49 next time. I've added the coments to the recipie. *The problem with James martins recopies are some do not work out as they should.* For example: For perfect mash potatoes equal quantity's of potatoes double cream and butter. That means
> 
> 1kg Spuds
> 1kg Buter
> ...



In that case he would be fired from my kitchen.


----------



## CraigC (May 2, 2016)

otuatail said:


> Ok thanks will try that medtran49 next time. I've added the coments to the recipie. The problem with James martins recopies are some do not work out as they should. For example: For perfect mash potatoes equal quantity's of potatoes double cream and butter. That means
> 
> *1kg Spuds
> 1kg Buter
> ...



That or a potato "milk shake"'.


----------



## Mad Cook (May 3, 2016)

otuatail said:


> Ok thanks will try that medtran49 next time. I've added the coments to the recipie. *The problem with James martins recopies are some do not work out as they should*. For example: For perfect mash potatoes equal quantity's of potatoes double cream and butter. That means
> 
> 1kg Spuds
> 1kg Buter
> ...


Yes, I've noticed that on his television programme on Saturday mornings. Too busy talking to "guests" to pay attention to what he's doing.


----------

